# Identifying the brand for these lenses?



## JamesBenjamin (Sep 16, 2010)

Pardon me, I'm not a camera person. I'd just like to know what kind of camera these lenses fit onto so I know what to list them as on CL or that big auction site. (forgive me if that's crass) They appear to have no markings at all except "wide angle" and "telephoto" and also the "made in japan" on the other side. Any clue?

http://thejoyofliving.net/ebay/IMG_1849.JPG
http://thejoyofliving.net/ebay/IMG_1850.JPG
http://thejoyofliving.net/ebay/IMG_1851.JPG
http://thejoyofliving.net/ebay/IMG_1852.JPG

I'm really just trying to figure out if they're worth anything, if they're some generic "fit all" from the 80s it might not even be worth listing. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmm, those look like screw on "filters" ... commonly found for video cameras to add wide angle or telephoto enhancements to the built in lens.

Some use these on point and shoot digital cameras with non-interchangeable lenses.


----------

